# Online guitar



## dstarfish (Oct 12, 2010)

found this new site , its free (beta version) , looks interesting 
check it out Tab and Play - Your First Online Guitar Solution


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Starfish,...I'll have to try this later.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow that is cool


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

In my opinion, it's a lot easier just to learn how to read music. I found the site quite confusing, actually.


----------

